# Leaving Spain - Deregistering Tax & Empadronamiento



## ValenciaNaranja (Aug 5, 2018)

Hey guys!

I will be heading back to the UK in a couple of weeks time and just had a couple of questions regarding some bureaucracy. 

1. I am aware that I need to be removed from the padrón list. However, there are no appointments available at the ayuntamiento here in Valencia until about 10 days after I leave. Is anyone aware of any alternative ways of de-registering without going in person? Or doing it from the UK at an embassy/consulate? And in the event there isn't a way of doing it, is not de-registering likely to cause any problems? I don't have any plans to return to Spain in the immediate future. 

2. I've seen on these forums that you would normally need to fill out Modelo 030 so that Hacienda no longer believe you're a tax resident here in Spain. Technically I will be a tax resident in Spain this year, which will also be my first Spanish tax year - I am finishing a work contract that runs from February to August. So naturally I haven't yet declared tax, but I don't believe I would need to as my earnings for these 6 months are easily less than €8k from a single source. Moreover, I won't have double taxation to worry about as I will be going back to study rather than work when I get back to the UK. Would I still need to hand in a 030 to Hacienda? Or does the fact that I'm not liable for tax mean I don't need to? If I do, what are the steps to follow/documents to provide?

Thanks in advance for any help you guys can give!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

You also need to complete EX18 again to baja your residency


----------



## ValenciaNaranja (Aug 5, 2018)

Way silly me, I meant Agencia Tributaria and not Hacienda, getting mixed up!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ValenciaNaranja said:


> Way silly me, I meant Agencia Tributaria and not Hacienda, getting mixed up!


I always thought they were more or less the same thing. Spanish people refer to them interchangeably. But AT is the tax collection agency for the Ministerio de Hacienda (i.e. the treasury).


----------

